# 21st to 30th sept



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is there any meets that i can attend?

im off on holiday for a week and id love to travel round the country 

any ideas guys?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> is there any meets that i can attend?
> 
> im off on holiday for a week and id love to travel round the country
> 
> any ideas guys?


You can drive to Italy and tell us what the roads are like before next year if you wish


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

as long as the fees are covered by the trip :lol:

seriously though, any meets round that time#?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> as long as the fees are covered by the trip :lol:
> 
> seriously though, any meets round that time#?


I cannot see any posted up plus i will be busy up until 25th, but if you are down here anywhere mate i will meet up with for sure, maybe you can pop down my way for a day or so on 26th? 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dani has the North Midland Monthly that week...

I would have arranged something for you but I am on holiday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> as long as the fees are covered by the trip :lol:
> 
> seriously though, any meets round that time#?


hi Kam,, beaullieu is on Sunday the 20 th, would mean travelling down on Sat the 19th,,, i have been planing it but my brother whom i would have been staying with near brighton is away sailing that w/end so me not sure now,, but with a little persuation ??????? looks like a good meet 20 od cars going,, is that any good,,, bugger , i was hoping to get the "furtherest " prise !!!! ( we could shre it !!!! )


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Redscouse said:



> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > as long as the fees are covered by the trip :lol:
> ...


i might do paul , im hoping to see tt51 aswell so i might pop down to london for the night and see who i can


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I would say get down to the Beau meeting and work your way up... I am sure the likes of Hark, Bikerz etc would meet you for a pint etc

Kammy on TTour, you can get your own decals done then if people see you they will know its you!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a few great ideas!!! decals mmmm maybe the alpine tour could get me a discout :roll:

ill have to speak to the missus but she is london on a 21st bday party on the 24th to 27th so i could maybe drive her 

ill hopefully get a thread dedicated to this tour.

im hoping to meet a few members that include.....

vspurs
bikers
redscouse
t7bnw
rustyintegralle
hark
stevebeechTA
triplefan
jammyd
etc etc etc


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

anymore ideas before i start a new event thread???


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Kammy, keep me posted, i must admit I visit the events section far too infrequently.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

im hoping to see tt51 aswell so i might pop down to london for the night and see who i can [/quote]
you could pop in and see wak and was and borrow me some drls


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> aim hoping to meet a few members that include.....
> 
> vspurs
> bikers
> ...


I'm flattered Kammy... :-*

Would love to meet you too but it will have to be before the 25th as I am off on holiday the next day. 8)

Let me know mate. You can crash if you like... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

of course you are included rich! as far as im concerned your still the ******** genera;


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Met most of those people and I'd stick to the crowd going to Knockhill :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Met most of those people and I'd stick to the crowd going to Knockhill :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ya Bastard ya!!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Stu,

just let me know when you make it to the Midlands and I'm sure we'll be able to round up a few cars and members for a pint!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

where is the midlands 

im going as far as london and will need lots of help in organising routes etc :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> where is the midlands
> 
> im going as far as london and will need lots of help in organising routes etc :roll:


In the middle of the land!! Lol!

Are you going to go south down the west coast taking in the North West onto the Midlands then maybe Bristol before going East into London then north up the M1 through the East Mids, Nottingham up to Leeds and Yorkshire before hitting the North East and Newcastle on the way home?

Just a thought!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i was thinking of manchester birmingham way to london then head north up the east coast.

im open to suggestions as i have no idea where im going tbh :lol: this should be entertaining


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Like i say mate i will try and get a few peeps to meet ya around bluewater or lakeside one day or night. Just need a date on when your in that area?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im thinking of leaving aberdeen on thursday or the friday early morning and heading straight to manchester/birmingham area first then onto london.

its gonna be hard to organise this due to not knowing when to meet everyone and where to go but im still doing it anyway :roll:

what dates are possible for which people?????

when i know this then i can plan things a little easier.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What the 18th or 19th or the 25/26th. Which Thurs and fri


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Any day you like, I'd be willing to let you stay over and I'd organise Hark, Dazttc, Redscouse etc to meet up for a pint if you wish?

Tue 22nd, Wed 23rd?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the 24th,25th and 26th ian and steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> the 24th,25th and 26th ian and steve


Just let me know which day suits your tour best!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Kammy, personally for me it would be best to meet up AFTER 25th, so 26th/27th/28th, one of those days mate, and i dont mind travelling a bit to meet you, not too far thou, i aint coming upto Aberdeen :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im going to be in cannock/birmingham area on the thursday or friday and it will be my first port of call.

then im heading down to london to see as much people as i can.

then im going to head home and drop in past anybody else that wants to say hi 

if anyone has any ideas on what else to do then im all ears.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> im going to be in cannock/birmingham area on the thursday or friday and it will be my first port of call.
> 
> then im heading down to london to see as much people as i can.
> 
> ...


See you 24th or 25th then!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so the 26th down around London then? Maybe meet at Bluewater then?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wheres this London place..... nothing happens there anyway :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

new members put to the list;

TT51 (is a must)
vspurs
bikers
redscouse
t7bnw
rustyintegralle
hark
stevebeechTA
triplefan
jammyd (on holiday)
.... get your name added to the list


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Tbh Kammy mate, now your not willing to come past mine when im in not working..... im thinking screw you and your bagpipes mate. I will just have to meet and put up with you in Italy :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, if you pass here on 24th-25th, ill try and catch you on your way back upto Scotland if you take the East side of the country up the M1, ill come and meet you at some pub somewhere


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

26th will definitely be in London so we can get a big meet sorted out.

Bluewater sounds good to me, hopefully we will get as much people together as we can.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok 26th approx what time afternoon? Evening? Dont wanna tie you down to any time. Obviously its a sat so its gonna be busy there as its a shopping centre could meet later around say 5 - 6pm? Or just chance it and say 2pm?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Stewart sorry it took so long for this reply but it would be really good to meet up mate.

As Ian222 says Bluewater sounds like a good option or if its very busy and dependent on how many of us are meeting there is always the Merrychest Cafe just up the road - the one on the A2 East Bound approach road Ian where the bikes meet up on a Wednesday evening. Its half a mile from Bluewater and got space for a few cars there and you can get something to eat that won't hurt your pocket like Bluewater 

The 26th would be good but daytime prefered as I'm out in the evening at a family birthday matey.

Good luck with it all buddy and hope to see you down here soon and hope our good weather stays for your visit 

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I go on holiday on the 26th so I'm out, sorry Kammy... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just finished Kammy's Tour logo and decal...

You like?

The bloke hasn't replied to my PM with it so I thought I'd post it anyway... :lol:

It's got girls, his smiling face, his route, a TT and my gecko - plus his own special ingredient all over it... :wink: I think he'll be happy... 










Feel free to copy to your Control Panel if you wanna use it as a sig strip... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Shameless plug... 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151060


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys, have any of you decided you want decals marking Kammy's visit? I will be sending the file to the printer tomorrow to guarantee delivery for Kammy's trip.

Just to remind you, these will be £36 per pair delivered to your individual home addresses and a massive 740mm long 

Please PM me with your requirements by tomorrow (Thursday) morning...










Orders can be added after the file is submitted on Thursday but I cannot promise delivery will be made in time for your meet. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bloody spammers :roll:


----------

